# Newcastle pub crawl



## pmastello (4/8/14)

Hey guys,
Is anyone interested in catching up for a few beers in Newcastle one weekend this month? 
My house is walking distance to Broadmeadow station, so you could meet up at my place for lunch and try a beer or two of mine then either walk to Beaumont st to go to the Blind monk http://www.theblindmonk.com.au/
Or get the train into town to go to the Hop factory and The Grain Store. 
I can't do this coming weekend, but any one after that I am free. Anyone got a preference? Sunday would be better I think, for Duane at least.


----------



## joshuahardie (4/8/14)

I am keen, 
closer to the end of the month would be good and Sunday is also good. If no one minds, I would like the bring the missus along as she has a taste for craft beer.

I am working in Hamilton this week Pete, so thanks for the tip about the blind monk

But yes, start at the monk, go to grain store / hop factory.

I know there are plenty more spots up there, but that is a good amount for an afternoon.


----------



## mr_wibble (5/8/14)

I'm interested, but it's a bit difficult to get organised on this end.

So someone pick a date, and I'll let you know


----------



## n87 (7/8/14)

tempted.
dont think i will be able to do the next 2 sundays, but maybe the one after that? (24th)


----------



## gone brewing (7/8/14)

End August or Sept would work for me and I may well drag the missus along.


----------



## joshuahardie (8/8/14)

24th would be good by me.

I was in newcastle over the last two days, 

The blind monk is well worth a drink
The albion is not really what it used to be, i would not make a special effort to stop off there

both the grain store and the hop factory are no brainers. great locations.

there are also a few stops that are worthwhile in honeysuckle on the way back to the train if needed.


----------



## pmastello (8/8/14)

Alright, lets do the 24th - Is that the end of August enough for you James?
Totally agree about the Albion Josh. New publican has ruined the place with New and XXXX. Maybe I can buy the hand pump off them when they eventually get rid of them?


----------



## mr_wibble (9/8/14)

Time then?


----------



## brockerst (10/8/14)

I'm in. Will have a guest.


----------



## joshuahardie (13/8/14)

Odd think about the albion, when I was there they were selling bottles of murrays aniversary ales 6 and 7 for $25 each.

pretty good deal in anyones books. 

Anyway, I am in for the 24th, should we say meet at the blind monk at noon for lunch? or some other plan
grain store does good food


----------



## pmastello (13/8/14)

We could either meet at my place at Broadmeadow and have lunch there - we can walk to the blind monk from there 
Or Meet up at the grain store for lunch. Grain store is easier, as it's a bit far to get from Beaumont st into town if you've had a few beers. Its a big walk, taxi or train.


----------



## pmastello (13/8/14)

I might go into the albion to see if they've got any left.


----------



## B Metcalfe (17/8/14)

Hi Guys,
Have been lurking on the Club threads for a while. I'm wondering if this is still on, I've got a 21st Birthday next door on Sat 23rd and thinking of staying in Newy that night and having a look around. Hop Factory and Grain Store look like somewhere I could while away a couple of hours.

Brian


----------



## pmastello (17/8/14)

Hey Guys, Yep, its still on for next week. 
I can't be F'ed cooking for you guys though (Acutally I've got something else on that morning and the House is a mess).

So how about we meet at the Blind Monk at 12 for Lunch, then catch the train to the Grain Store and onwards to the Hop factory. 
Sounds like a plan?


----------



## n87 (18/8/14)

I'm in.


----------



## joshuahardie (21/8/14)

I probably forgot to mention, I am bringing the better half, so if anyone else was thinking of bringing a missus, id say, feel free.


----------



## n87 (22/8/14)

i now think i will have to pass on this one. got sick... much rather be drinking


----------



## joshuahardie (22/8/14)

So who is in


----------



## pmastello (23/8/14)

Hmm, there's been a few cancellations -jay just messaged to say he's out. 
I think it's just
Me
Josh +1
KT (?)
James (?) +1


----------



## gone brewing (23/8/14)

Things are up to shit at my place too, both me and the missus have the flu so we're out.

Have a few for me!

Cheers
Dick


----------



## mr_wibble (24/8/14)

Our babysitters are weather dependant, so we'll only be there if it's raining.

It's not an ideal situation, I know.


----------



## joshuahardie (24/8/14)

Hmmm. So it is 3 of us?

I'll need to know if this is still going ahead before 9:30.

Alison has woken up sick, so I don't know if she is coming.


----------



## joshuahardie (24/8/14)

I'm still keen though, Pete


----------



## pmastello (24/8/14)

To be honest Josh, I'm not that keen any more. Nothing personal, but if its just you and me, I'm out. I've got the start of the lurgie that everyones else seems to be down with and am not in the mood for drinking. 
Lets try and reschedule for another time eh?


----------



## joshuahardie (24/8/14)

Ok we can reschedule
I'm disappointed but we need more than 3 of us


----------

